# bontrager thorn resistant tube vs regular tube



## sanjayc (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi,
I am looking at keeping some spare tubes for trek mtb cycle - 26 * 2.1 xr tyre. I was wondering if the thorn resistant tubes really make a difference.

From what I read online, they are heavier and may not make much a difference, and not to mention twice the cost.

I ride mostly in city and plan to do some off-ride. I am wondering if the additional price and weight is worth it. 

thanks in advance


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

I've used them. Didn't notice a difference in weight once installed. Thought I noticed a difference in the amount of thorn punctures. It could have been coincidence but I've never had a thorn puncture in a thorn-proof tube.

If you're mostly in the city and you're not having a serious thorn problem now, I wouldn't bother. The difference in cost is pretty big (relatively speaking)


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

If you're just cruising about you wont notice the weight penalty much. Thorn resistant tubes will help contend with broken glass( that happens in cities, right?) I always move to heavier tubes as the temps drop because fixing flats in mud and slush at 38F plain sux. At twice the price it's still only like $5 more. I'm not seeing a down-side.


----------



## crazee horse (Sep 8, 2012)

I use schwalbe rapid Rob puncture resistant tires. Lite skins, they aren't very good in my opinion. I have had a few thorns ruin rides , or went to get bike out to find it punctured. I've recently invested in some slime tubes which are in the post. Hopefully when they arrive things will change! I always get punctures so who keep you posted as to how i get on.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

MOJO K said:


> If you're just cruising about you wont notice the weight penalty much. Thorn resistant tubes will help contend with broken glass( that happens in cities, right?) I always move to heavier tubes as the temps drop because fixing flats in mud and slush at 38F plain sux. At twice the price it's still only like $5 more. I'm not seeing a down-side.


Actually, here it's 3x the price but still no big deal.

So, there you go Sanjayc. I'd pretty much agree with MOJO. Glass and winter tube changing would sway me towards using the thorn tubes even in the city. I haven't been in a city for so long I'd forgotten about the broken glass everywhere.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

Hum...I spend most of my bike ridding time in the city and don't see much glass or have issues with flats.


----------

